# Post picturs of your dog & his/her parents (:



## _blondie_

morgan
captain
& blondie


----------



## aus_staffy

Definitely a family resemblance. I dig the parents' names.


----------



## motocross308

lol captain morgan ?


----------



## _blondie_

aus_staffy said:


> Definitely a family resemblance. I dig the parents' names.


yea the parents have awsome names haha.
feel free to post some pictures if you can.
would love to see your dog and its parents!


----------



## motocross308

Brocks mom Star
Brock n siblings


----------



## _blondie_

motocross308 said:


> Brocks mom Star
> Brock n siblings


good looking dogs there


----------



## MISSAPBT

Fun!

Dam








Sire








Grace


----------



## ames

Great Idea! Love the pictures above, cute pups!

Here is Gargamel's mom, a few hours after she gave birth I am told. I have no pictures of his dad.









Here is Gargamel before he had to leave his litter









and here one of Gargamel now:


----------



## Sadie

Bogart's Daddy Lil Bozack










Bogart's Momma Sugar










Bogart










Ava's Mom Finale










Ava's Daddy AKA










And Ava


----------



## American_Pit13

Performance Kennels (Lisa) owns the Dam Siren








Dimikio owns Biby's Zorro the Sire









Crixus and Xena my two girls from these parents.

















Sire: Stack








Dam: DuMae









Their litter








Stack and his daughter Bumble Bee


----------



## _blondie_

American_Pit13 said:


> Performance Kennels (Lisa) owns the Dam Siren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimikio owns Biby's Zorro the Sire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus and Xena my two girls from these parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sire: Stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam: DuMae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their litter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stack and his daughter Bumble Bee


i am completely jelious of your dogs haha.


----------



## _blondie_

all these pittys are beautiful keep em coming


----------



## bahamutt99

I gotta scamper off to work dogs, but these threads keep sucking me in! LOL

I'm fortunate to have a picture of Loki _with _her sire. Don't have any good pics of her mom. Both Loki and Morpheus have their UCD and CGC titles, so we could trust them in a group stay. 


















Ooooh, and this one is fun. The daddy is Buckhide on the very left. The offspring from L-R are Terra, Kiddo and Osiris.


----------



## nando87

I dont have the names to Dozer's Sire and Dam but here are their pics.

Sire:









Dam:









Heres Dozer at 15mo.:


----------



## Eric

Here are some pics of Whitman's momma and poppa 

His Momma










His Poppa (on the right)










And Whitman










I posted pics of us, cuz we're the only parents he's ever had as far as I know


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Peppers dad then mom then pepper then her daughter cali.


----------



## kodiakgirl

I have no idea who Bullet's dad is, but I know the guy who has his mom now (he's not the one who had the litter), and I also know two other people who have his brothers, so here they are! Pulled these pics off of facebook, lol. 

Bullet's mom, Lexi



















His brother, Bering (named after the Bering sea here in AK)



















His other brother, Gunner



















His sisters, Iris and MJ










And Bullet!


----------



## dixieland

First is Fatboy, second is his mom Pretty Girl and third is a young pic of his dad Cooper


----------



## davidfitness83

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Peppers dad then mom then peppers daughter cali


I freaking love pepper :roll:


----------



## cEElint

Whitmans momma is lookin good.. lol

i'll have to dig up some pics


----------



## Firehazard

sire...http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=250720








dam...http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=85571
















Hoagie...http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=129856


----------



## davidfitness83

Stan why you gotta put American BUllies in this thread? haha jk I love them little tanks  It's nice to show pure bred APBT with different structures, they look so awesome !!


----------



## cEElint

Dam: Skittlez









Sire: Banthai









offspring: Dre









Dre(middle) and littermates









Dam: some Amstaff bitch.. no name, no pics

Sire: Luni









offspring: Daisy








littermate: Spiderpig









Dam: Gummi Bear









Sire: unknown

Offspring: Diesel


----------



## Firehazard

thought you'd like those... LOL @davidfitness


----------



## Firehazard

American_Pit13 said:


> Performance Kennels (Lisa) owns the Dam Siren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimikio owns Biby's Zorro the Sire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus and Xena my two girls from these parents.


^^^^ I love those gyps!!!! up:


----------



## Firehazard

Sadie said:


> Bogart's Daddy Lil Bozack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogart's Momma Sugar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ava's Mom Finale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ava's Daddy AKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ava


Oh.. ! ... seems like these dogs may need to come with a firehazard warning ... LOL :roll:


----------



## Mach0

Stan- Hoagie's mom is quite a looker. A worker that's a looker :clap:


----------



## Firehazard

Thanks.. I think so .. she reminds me of some old tudors/colby type dogs.. not my dog of course.. but I appreciate the props none the less..


----------



## apbtproud

Sire: Chopper








Dam: Sunny








Son: JaBar


----------



## Elvisfink

Gr Ch Bibys Zorro
Ped



























K9PK's Shipwrecked by Siren UCD RO1 SCH BH CGC TNC
Ped


















Berry's Spartacus CGC (Earl)


----------



## performanceknls

:goodpost: I love that pictures of Zorro and his dorky little ears  Earl looks great as always!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

davidfitness83 said:


> I freaking love pepper :roll:


Thanks man when she became available i couldn't resist getting her.She's such a clown LOL Its been some work but well worth it.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

For the record i love all the AST/APBT/Bullies the same we just own bullies lol (except loki he's about half bullie half apbt from Razors edge to Lar Sans LOL) Everybodys dogs and and parents look great keep em comin.


----------



## _blondie_

mind as well post blondies sister, Scal 
looks exactly the same as blondie but has her fathers big deep chest


----------



## 9361

Sire









dam









Offspring Helena


----------



## BusterFrWatts

Buster's Dad at top & Mom 2nd row::roll: lastly Buster aka "rumpshaker"...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

*Mystic (dam) and Zeus (sire)*









*My girl Bella*









*Bella's brother's Zuko and Oden*

*Her brother Zuko*









*Her Brother Oden*


----------



## bahamutt99

LOL @ "Rumpshaker." Now that dang song is in my head.

All I wanna do a-zooma zoom zoom zoom and a boom boom. Just shake your butt!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

bahamutt99 said:


> LOL @ "Rumpshaker." Now that dang song is in my head.
> 
> All I wanna do a-zooma zoom zoom zoom and a boom boom. Just shake your butt!!!


LMAO i didnt even think of that till you mentioned it now i cant get it out of my head


----------



## 9361

lol It is a really cute name, considering these wiggle butt breeds.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Flametree's Pyro DNA-VIP X Southern Inferno's Hemi DNA-P 
http://www.southerninfernokennels.com/dogsproduced.htm
Lily - 6th pup down 



bahamutt99 said:


> LOL @ "Rumpshaker." Now that dang song is in my head.
> 
> All I wanna do a-zooma zoom zoom zoom and a boom boom. Just shake your butt!!!


:rofl:


----------



## JayHawk

Preacher with sire CH Riojas' Clavo
dam CH. stacy's Sugar (rip) no pic
--------------------------------------------------
Calypso







sire & dam







note. Bronson is now GRCHV


----------



## Sadie

Oh I love Boogieman's Lizzy ... 

How are the other two bred?


----------



## Sadie

Never mind I found the sire on ped's online Ah Jeep Redboy like AVA ... Good Looking dogs!


----------



## performanceknls

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> *Mystic (dam) and Zeus (sire)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My girl Bella*


Bella got the best looks in the family, she is so pretty.


bahamutt99 said:


> LOL @ "Rumpshaker." Now that dang song is in my head.
> 
> All I wanna do a-zooma zoom zoom zoom and a boom boom. Just shake your butt!!!


LMAO I was doing the same thing after I read it :rofl:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

performanceknls said:


> Bella got the best looks in the family, she is so pretty


Lmao!! I know Lisa. Her dad is ugly...perfect case of a dog who should of had his ears cropped! I think it would have made him look better. Bella does look alot like her mom though.....but she is prettier


----------



## Indie

My gal, CH'PR'Jhnsns Lil Miss Independence "Indie" Pedigree









Comparison to her mom, URO1 UWPO UWPCHX GRCH 'PR' Delmarvas Jhnsns Wish On A Star, CGC, AKA Star

















Her sire, CH 'PR' Easystreak's Soldier of Ravnlft "Soldier"

















And some of her siblings!
URO1 GRCH 'PR' Jhnsns Ton80's The Perfect Game, "Buehrle"

















CH'PR' Jhnsns Gonna Make U Tap, "Brock"









Only Sis, CH 'PR' Jhnsns Pour Some Sugar on Me, "BeBe"









And one that Motocross already shared.. but I loves it. 








There are 3 other siblings that haven't been shown yet, so I don't have any good pics of them.


----------



## Dually

@7 months


----------



## Black Rabbit

Sorry for the poor quality, this was a copy of a photocopy 
Sire Parker's Ace in the Hole aka Ace ford Ventura 
Dam Parker's Bossy B*tch aka Black Betty









here he is with his litter









And my big boy now at 2 years old


----------



## proud pitbull owner

here is bella her mom malibu and dad magik


----------



## angelbaby

this is pep








this is peps dad lil nikki








this is peps mom platinum








and this is peps daughter cali


----------



## shadowwolf

Ryker's Sire: JD









Ryker's Dam: Dawn









Ryker









Lyric's Sire: Hitman









Lyric's Dam: Trina









Lyric









Mika's Sire: Tugger









Mika's Dam: Birdie (Sorry, no photos of her)

No photos of Luna's Sire and Dam, unfortunately. We didn't have a digital back then and I didn't have my camera when we got her anywho.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

I cant find onyx mom anywhere but here is what i do have..not much
Onyx 14mos








Sammy unknown age


----------



## angelbaby

crush's parents








crush


----------



## PatienceFlame

I had some of Riley's parent's but couldn't find them. =/
even had a video.

so here's Bogart's

sire:


















Dam:









Bogart:


----------



## Luvum

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> *Mystic (dam) and Zeus (sire)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My girl Bella*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bella's brother's Zuko and Oden*
> 
> *Her brother Zuko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Her Brother Oden*


Are Zuko & Oden from Bella's litter? They are beautiful dogs  but don't look anything like Bella or her parents.


----------



## shadyridge

Sire:Max
Dam:Rage

















Bulldozer,Freeway,Meathead,Spitfire,Missfit


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Luvum said:


> Are Zuko & Oden from Bella's litter? They are beautiful dogs  but don't look anything like Bella or her parents.


No, They are from a breeding about two years ago but they are her "full" brothers. Bella is only 8 months so I should have said that they are her older brothers


----------



## Eric

cEElint said:


> Whitmans momma is lookin good.. lol
> 
> i'll have to dig up some pics


Haha thanks


----------



## Sadie

LOL Freeway was the one born in the Van right Shady Ridge? Didn't think I remembered that story did you!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## performanceknls

Great pictures! At blue nose bella, I meant Bella had the best looks of her siblings, but her parents too. She is a cutie!

Indie I almost got a dog from ravenloft right before I found Caragan kennels. Raven loft has a lot of really nice dogs.


----------



## shadyridge

Sadie said:


> LOL Freeway was the one born in the Van right Shady Ridge? Didn't think I remembered that story did you!!! LMAO!!!


Yup.Dam you have a good memory lol Born coming home from bringing Rage to the vet. Ha just when the stupid Er vet she that she wast in labor he came into the world


----------



## mrrcharlie116

Honey's Dad: Boss









Honey's Mom: Jade









Jade with her litter (Honey is the tan one curled up by her neck)









Honey at 3 months


----------



## The Pit-Girl

Daddy









Momma









Spencer!


----------



## Indie

performanceknls said:


> Great pictures! At blue nose bella, I meant Bella had the best looks of her siblings, but her parents too. She is a cutie!
> 
> Indie I almost got a dog from ravenloft right before I found Caragan kennels. Raven loft has a lot of really nice dogs.


thanks! I'm actually thinking (if a lot of things like titling and health tests go right) of breeding Indie back to her Grandad, Crash, or Crashes' bro Petey. That means a trip to Nevada or So CA for one or both of us... but I like what they bring to the table. Ravenloft hasn't produced anything that I know of for a while, except her mini horses.  I agree on them being a nice kennel.. with the best interests of the breed in mind!


----------



## visiongee

here are mine


----------



## apbtmom76

ooooo very cool. Hmmm I can't play just yet but will when I get my pup and I only have a pic of Phoebe's sire and can't access it cause I'm not on my comp  But great thread. And dang that dang song Lindsya


----------



## Carolina4eva

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mom on left, Dad on right



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sadie!


----------



## apbtmom76

awwwww I am lovin her markings and dad is a gorgeous brindle


----------



## Silence

Dam: 









Sire:









Jane!


----------



## pittylove77

*Post Pictures of Dam, Sire, and your dog.*

i think i posted something like this a while ago but i didn't get as many responses as i hoped, so lets see how many people we can get to do it this time! :woof:

Sire:









Dam:









Blondie


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pittylove77 said:


> i think i posted something like this a while ago but i didn't get as many responses as i hoped, so lets see how many people we can get to do it this time! :woof:


Yes, you had already made a thread like this so I just merged them both together.


----------



## kenmoore

(same dad for nicki and king)gida,mom angel,nicki ,mom angel,my boy king


----------



## SideKick

Sire: Mase










Dam: Lucy










Gambit


----------



## proud pitbull owner

**

Sire dam litter Bella


----------

